# New "dream project" score album w/live orchestra



## whinecellar (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey Friends,

I just completed a life-long dream of composing a big score record with live orchestra & rhythm section, featuring A-list players from around the world. In fact, our own @Christof Unterberger contributed some stunning solo cello on a few tracks!

The record is called "AD ALTA" (Latin for "to the summit"). Kind of a metaphor for the journey of life, through all the ups & downs, trials & triumphs. Imagine John Williams, Hans Zimmer & James Newton Howard get thrown in a blender with U2, E.S. Posthumus and Peter Gabriel... those are probably the biggest influences behind this work, hopefully woven into a unique tapestry.

Hope you enjoy it!

Here's a teaser video of the concept posted at the beginning of the kickstarter campaign:



You can order the album on iTunes, or physical copies via my website (see my signature).

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ad-alta/id1248429052

Cheers!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 16, 2017)

jonathanparham said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks much!


----------



## AllanH (Jun 26, 2017)

Very beautiful and emotional - love it. I'll check Amazon later.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Allan!


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 26, 2017)

Love the teaser - added the album on Spotify in my playlist! Congrats!

I always tend to overlook this section of the forum, but there is some really cool stuff in this members area, think it should be more visible somehow.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 6, 2017)

Sounds fantastic. Just listening now and really enjoying this. The strings are beautiful. The synchronization between the star like explosion at 1.40, and also the vista the opens up at 40 seconds in and the change in accompaniment at the opening of that visual really works so well. The visuals that go along with the music are great. Just watched the youtube video in High Definition. Beautiful scenery here that matches the music. Thank you for sharing


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words @Steve Martin - means a lot! That was the initial project teaser from 18 months ago - a lot has changed since then! It was a very fulfilling project for sure - nothing like working with live orchestra on your own pet project


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you! It's always a good thing and a privilege to express one's feelings about a performance and an appreciation of a composers music, and the enjoyment we all get from listening and sharing our music, as we do on this forum, with each other


----------

